# תורנו? שירלי וניר - הקרדיטים



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

תורנו? שירלי וניר - הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מעלה את הקרדיטים בדיוק חודש אחרי החתונה. אמנם לא בכוונה, אבל נחמד שיצא ככה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



החתן לא מתלהב מהעלאת תמונות מאסיבית, אז השתדלתי לקצץ, יחסית, בתמונות משותפות. 

מתחילה.....


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

מי אנחנו + הצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שירלי וניר. בני 31 ו- 28, אבל אם חשבתם שהוא בן ה- 31, אז טעיתם. הפוך. 
ביחד 4 שנים. הכרנו במסיבה במועדון. אני הייתי בת 27, הוא בן 24. היה "ברור" ששום דבר לא יכול לצאת מזה כי מה כבר אפשר לצפות מילד בן 24? אלא שלאט לאט גילינו שבעצם די כיף לנו, שנקשרנו, אכפת לנו ואנחנו רוצים להיות ביחד.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ההצעה הייתה אחרי 3 שנים וקצת, בצימר מקסים ומושקע, אם כי יש מצב שרוב הזוגות שם נשואים, אבל לא זה לזה. אמרתי I DO.


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

שכחתי תמונה 
כמו שאמרתי, הבחור קיצץ... אבל אוסיף תמונה מהמקדימים


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

אולם? חצר נצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשנו וחיפשנו וחיפשנו.... היינו בהמון אולמות. היה לי בראש משהו שלפרקים חשבת שפשוט בלתי אפשרי. אני מאוד אוהבת את סגנון חתונות הגן שראיתי פה בקרדיטים. חתונות עמוסות DIY, בסגנון כפרי ורומנטי. אממה... לא סובלת קיץ.   ל-א   ס-ו-ב-ל-ת. 
אז איך מתחתנים לא בקיץ, בסגנון של קיץ? ראינו משהו כמו עשרה אולמות. לא אהבתי שום דבר. אבא שלי הציע שוב ושוב את חצר נצר, לא הפסיק לדבר על האוכל שם ואני לא הייתי מוכנה לשמוע כי האחיין שלי עשה שם בר מצווה שנה לפני כן ולפני 4 שנים חגגו שם לאחיין אחר ברית. שמעתי בראש אורחים אומרים "עוד פעם חצר נצר?" ופשוט לא הסכמתי לשמוע על המקום.
רק שפשוט לא הצלחתי למצוא שום מקום שאני אוהבת... אז הלכתי לראות, כי לא באמת זכרתי איך המקום, רק זכרתי את האוכל. הלכתי... וראיתי כי טוב. "עוד פעם חצר נצר?". כן, המשכתי לשמוע את זה בראש... אז התלבטתי ולא הייתי סגורה בכלל ושוב בדקתי באינטרנט אם לא נפתח במקרה אולם נוסף שלא שמעתי עליו ויום לפני חתימת החוזה הלכתי לראות את "האחוזה" כי זכרתי שהוא מעלף ונמנעתי עד עכשיו בגלל המחיר והשומר לא הכניס אותנו כי התקיימה שם חתונה. יכולה להבין, רק שהשומר היה כ"כ גס ולא נעים, שהחלטתי שאני לא חוזרת. 
אז למחרת חתמתי על החוזה ומרגע זה לא יכולתי להיות מאושרת יותר ושלמה יותר עם האולם הנבחר. מקסים, יפה, מושקע והאולם בפנים עשיר ועם זאת, יש בו המון עץ וזה התאים לי מאוד למה שחיפשתי. תוסיפו לזה את מה שזכרתי מהאוכל ואת העובדה שאבא שלי מאוהב בצוות שם. נרגעתי.


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

עיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כבר אמרתי מה מאוד השפיע עליי... התערבבו לי קרדיטים של המון אנשים, אז אני לא יודעת לציין שמות, אבל התאהבתי בהמון חתונות DIY שראיתי והחלטתי שעל אף אפס היצירתיות שבי ועל אף שאני לא יודעת לגזור ישר, זה מה שאני רוצה. 
תוסיפו לזה שבמרבית חיי (עד גיל 29 בערך...) לא באמת אהבתי חתונות, חשבתי שעשן וזיקוקים זה דבילי ולא הבנתי למה אנשים מבזבזים 3 שעות בשביל להצטלם מחובקים בחורשה. פשוט רציתי שזה יהיה אחרת. שלנו. אז אספתי לאט לאט מידע ואז התגלגלתי לקרדיטים של מיה - *onestylishbride* בפורום.
נפלתי. כשהתברר לי שהיא התחילה לעסוק בתחום, חששתי לשאול כמה היא לוקחת. תקציב וזה.

לשמחתי מיה לוקחת מחירים שפויים (זו אפילו חלק מהמטרה המוצהרת שלה – להנגיש לבנות את היכולת לעצב במחירים שפויים) ומיד נפגשנו והתחלנו ביחד לבנות את הקונספט העיצובי.... אלוהים יודע איך זה היה נראה בלעדיה. באתי עם המון רעיונות ותסריטים בראש, אבל אפס נסיון ביצירה או יצירתיות, המון בלאגן ושום מידע איך אני הולכת להוציא לפועל, אז אני חושבת שבלי מיה עדיין הייתה יוצאת חתונה שונה, אבל מה שהיא עשתה שם.... וואו. נפגשנו כמה פעמים, תכננו, דיברנו, עברנו בתי קפה, קשקשנו... ובסוף גם התחלנו לעבוד. סך הכל העבודה על העיצוב נמשכה כמה חודשים טובים, שבמהלכם רקמנו את הקונספט ובהמשך ישבנו, גזרנו והדבקנו. בקיצור, אם הראש העיצובי הוא בכיוון הזה, מאוד ממליצה עליה... כמה כישרון! 

תמונות בהמשך.


----------



## Piece of Wood (12/12/13)

איך יוצרים איתה קשר? 
יש אתר/פייסבוק?


----------



## onestylishbride (12/12/13)

שולחת לך


----------



## soosh1 (12/12/13)

אני גם אשמח


----------



## liza1988 (12/12/13)

אשמח גם לפרטי קשר


----------



## Raspail (13/12/13)

מיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מיה לקחה חלק ענק בעיצוב של החתונה שלי, אז אני כבר יודעת שיש המון למה לחכות!!!
ובלי קשר, בנתיים הכל נראה מדהים! יאללה מחכה שתחזרי כבר! לא אמרו לך שפרסום קרדיטים דוחה חגיגות חודש ראשון עם סרט ומסעדה??


----------



## onestylishbride (13/12/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/13)

העיצוב פשוט מהמם 
כל כך מיוחד, אישי ומקסים. עדין ורואים את כמויות ההשקעה.
רואים גם הרבה מתביעת היד של מיה ואת הייחוד וההשקעה המרובה וגם רואים את הטאץ' האישי שלך. 

כל הכבוד על האומץ ללכת על זה, למרות שלא בדיוק ידעת מאיפה להתחיל וכל הכבוד על ההחלטה להקדיש לנושא הרבה מזמנך, זה ממש לא מובן מאליו.


----------



## shirleeey (15/12/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אכן רואים את הטאצ' של מיה...  היא תירגמה את מה שהיה לי בראש   כשנכנסתי לכאן בפעם הראשונה לא היה לי מושג מה זה DIY


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

הזמנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא ממש היה לי משהו בראש. ידעתי שאני רוצה משהו רך, רומנטי, עדין... ולא יותר מזה. 

לשמחתי חבר טוב מאוד שלנו הוא מעצב גרפי שיש לו סטודיו בתל אביב והוא לקח על עצמו להכין לנו את כל מה שקשור בעיצוב הגרפי בחתונה (הוא לא ידע כמה זה הולך להיות......). אז נתתי לו להכין בלי לדעת יותר מדי לאיזה כיוון הוא לוקח את זה והגדרתי רק את הסגנון והצבעים השולטים, שנבחרו כמובן לקונספט כולו – סגול ותכלת בגוונים פסטליים. 

הוקסמתי שוב ושוב מהדברים שהבן אדם הפיק. אי אפשר לומר שלא שיגעתי אותו בכל מיני שינויים קטנים, יש שיגידו קטנוניים. התוצאה הייתה בדיוק מה שחיפשתי. בנוסף, הוא עיצב לי גם את הקעקועים, המדבקה על קפסולת הזמן, הברכות לקפסולה, המסגרת של המגנטים ועוד... כשרוני ומקצועי להפליא. 

כיוון שהוא עוסק גם במיתוג חתונות (אחרי חתונה מהממת שהוא מיתג לעצמו!), אני מצרפת למעוניינות את אתר האינטרנט של הסטודיו שלו, בלודוט  [URL]http://www.bluedot.co.il/[/URL]
וממליצה כמובן בחום!

(מקווה שצירפתי את הלינק כמו שצריך. לא חזקה פה בתפוז...)


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

צד שני...


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

המעטפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ידעתי מה הסגנון, פחות או יותר ואז ראיתי פה אצל מישהי סגירה מהממת, שהפילה אותי... לצערי לא זוכרת מי...


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

ערימת מעטפות 
עניין המעטפות היה לא פשוט ולעיתים מייאש. היה לנו 400 מוזמנים, סביבות 200+ הזמנות וכיוון שלא כל כך סמכתי על הביצוע של משפחת החתן היקרה, לקחתי את זה על עצמי... (ולכן לעיתים מייאש). לצורך הפרויקט נרתמו אמא יקרה, אחיינית יקרה ולדקות בודדות בלבד, החתן היקר


----------



## soosh1 (12/12/13)

מהמם!! 
השקעה משתלמת


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

תודה, אכן השתלם! 
קיבלנו המון תגובות על ההזמנה


----------



## simplicity83 (13/12/13)

סגירת המעטפות כמו אצלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקסים!! 
עבודת הפרך שווה כל רגע לדעתי, וגם לדעת מלא אנשים שהתקשרו להגיד כמה יפה ומושקע. 

אני עוד עוברת על שאר הקרדיטים, 
אבל למעשה אני "מלווה" את השלבים בעיצוב החתונה שלכם מרחוק דרך מיה המקסימה  
אז מהרגע הראשון היה לי ברור שיהיה מדהים!! ואכן כך היה!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

אכן, את היית השפעה גדולה!!! 
ואם אני לא טועה, את הפנית אותי גם אל מיה...


----------



## simplicity83 (14/12/13)

מאוד מחמיא לי! 
תמיד משמח לשמוע, לא ברור איך עברה כמעט שנה וחצי מהחתונה שלנו... 

ואכן אני זוכרת את ההתלבטויות שלך בנושא, לא היה לי ספק שמיה תהיה הכתובת בשבילך. 
אני שמחה ששיתוף הפעולה היה כל כך מוצלח


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

מתה על ההזמנה שלכם 





כבר אמרתי לך בעבר, היא ממש יפה והעיצוב מו-שלם!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם שלך הייתה מיוחדת ומקסימה ואני זוכרת שחפרנו על ההזמנות לא מעט... איך הייתי חוזרת לזה עכשיו כדי לעבור את התקופה הזו שוב!!!!


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה נראה כ"כ מזמן!!


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

אישורי הגעה 
תכננו לעשות לבד- לחלק לחברים וכו'.. 
חודש לפני (באמצע ההתעסקות עם חלוקת ההזמנות) הבנתי שאין לי כוחות להתעסק גם בזה והייתי כבר די מותשת. התחלתי לחפש אפשרויות... לא מצאתי יותר מדי. שמעתי על
I PLAN  אבל חצר נצר לא עובד איתו, בדקתי דרך "הסדרנית" ואמרו לי שאפשר רק בחבילה יחד עם שירות של הפקה שמגיעים לשם ועושים ממוחשב. ממש לא התאים.

ואז קראתי איפשהו פה בפורום על CALL4U (שוב סליחה שאני לא זוכרת אצל מי...). המחיר היה סביר יותר (1.5 לסמס)... בהתחלה לא הייתי מרוצה. 
כל לקוחות אורנג' לא הצליחו להחזיר סמס, הניסוח של סמס לא היה בדיוק איך שביקשתי ובאותו יום הייתי באוויר מרוב תסכול ועצבים... אבל הבחור שם באמת נחמד והוא כן הלך לקראתי וכן היה לו חשוב שזה יהיה לשביעות רצוני- הם עשו כמות טלפונים כפולה בגלל הבעיה שהייתה באורנג' ובסופו של דבר יצא בסדר גמור והרגשתי שהוא באמת יעשה הכל כדי שאהיה מרוצה, אז כן ממליצה.


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר שנים שהחברים שלי יודעים שאצלי לא יהיה שום משחק, שאלון, שום "כל אחד מביא חפץ שקשור לכלה" וכל מיני כאלה. זה פשוט לא אני. 

בנוסף, רציתי משהו קטן, עם החברים הכי קרובים. אז המעלפים האלה ארגנו ערב בדיוק בשבילי, חובבת בישול וחובבת אוכל איטלקי... התחלנו עם סדנת בישול עצמאית והכנו ארוחה מהסרטים פשוט. מנות ראשונות, עיקריות, קינוחים, הכל... אח"כ המשכנו לקונספט FRIENDS. החלפנו חולצות לחולצות שהם הדפיסו, בדיוק כמו אלה שג'ואי הדפיס במסיבת הרווקים של רוס והיה פשוט מעולה! כל הערב כמובן תודלק עם הרבה אלכוהול ושטויות...


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

עוד ממסיבת הרווקות 
כמובן שגם את זה עיצב והדפיס אותו חבר מוכשר שעיצב את ההזמנה.


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

לא עלה משום מה...


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

ואיזה אוכל...


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

איזה חלום!! 
נראה שווה בטירוף!


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

החולצות ההורסות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ומבחר ישבנים להנאתכם.....


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

שמלת כלה + איפור + שיער 
ממש בתחילת הדרך הייתה לי מחשבה לנסות את מזלי עם EBAY  אבל בשלב כלשהו הבנתי שלקנות שמלה בצורה כזו מתאימה בעיקר לרזות ולא למלאות שצריכות התאמות ועין מקצועית שיודעת מה מחמיא ואיפה לכסות (חדי העין הבחינו שאני לא רזונת במיוחד). 

הייתי בהרבה מקומות, לא הגעתי בכלל לת"א כי לא עניין אותי להגיע לשם וחיפשתי רק באזור ראשל"צ וכאלה שיש להם מחירים סבירים. חלק אהבתי וחלק פחות, אבל היחיד שיצאתי ממנו בהתרגשות ועם אמא בוכה היה איציק אמיר בהרצל, בראשל"צ. 
איציק עושה גם את האיפור וגם את השיער (את השיער בפועל עשה לי איציק ביחד עם מישהי מקסימה בשם לירז שהגיעה לסטודיו באותו בוקר, לא ראיתי אותה לפני כן). התארגנתי יחד עם כלה נוספת והיה בסדר גמור. הייתי סופר מרוצה מהתוצאה הסופית – השמלה הייתה יפהפייה, האיכות הגבוהה בלטה, קיבלתי הרבה מחמאות, הרגשתי מצויין וגם האיפור והשיער החזיקו פשוט נפלא. איציק מקסים ומקצועי ויש לו עין שקולעת ומבינה היטב. הוא ישר קלט מה מתאים, מה יחמיא ומה הסגנון. בין אם בשמלה, באיפור ובשיער. ממליצה בחום.

בתמונה - יורדת במדרגות במפגש. יש תמונה נוספת מעלפת של החתן החתיך מסתכל עליי בהתרגשות אבל לא ניתן אישור להעלות תמונות של החתן לבדו.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

מוסיפה תמונה משלב האיפור 
כי שכחתי לשים...


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

בגדי חתן 
נתחיל מזה שסמכתי על החתן היפה בעיניים עצומות.. לכן ממש לא בער לי ללכת איתו לבחור והשארתי לו לבחור באיזה מתכונת נעשה את זה. 

כיוון שהוא במילא הלך עם ההורים שלו כי גם אבא שלו היה צריך לבחור חליפה, לא הלכתי איתו והוחלט שכמו שהוא לא יודע מה אני אלבש – גם אני לא אדע מה הוא לובש. סומכת עליו בעיניים עצומות כבר אמרתי? לא היה לי ספק שאני אהיה מרוצה ולא היה לי ספק שהוא יהיה חתיך, אבל בהחלט הופתעתי מהבחירה... אם מישהו היה אומר לי לפני כן שהוא יילך על חולצה לבנה דווקא, לא הייתי מאמינה. יצא חתיכי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כאמור, אין תמונה....


----------



## shirleeey (12/12/13)

הולכים לחגוג חודש ראשון בסרט ומסעדה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמשיך אח"כ, מקווה שאני לא משעממת אתכם...


----------



## haych (12/12/13)

מחכה לעוד! 
בינתיים הכל מקסים!


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## AddIn (13/12/13)

מקסים! מזל טוב! 
המון אושר בריאות ואהבה


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

תודה 
גם לכם


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ממשיכה... + המלצה על סרט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חייבת להמליץ על הסרט המצויין מאתמול - קפטן פיליפס. מבוסס על סיפור אמיתי, בהחלט אהבנו!

אז אחרי יום הזוי בעבודה ונסיעה הזויה בלבן הבית, ממשיכה עם הקרדיטים....


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

צילום - סטודיו טאצ' 
גם פה חיפשנו לא מעט... נפגשנו עם לאט מעט צלמים. היה לי ברור שאני לא משלמת 13,000 ועם זאת, לא רציתי להתפשר על איכות. 

אז גם פה הגיעה הישועה מהפורום. ראיתי קרדיטים של מישהי (שוב סליחה, אני כנראה אגיד את זה עוד הרבה). אהבתי את התמונות והיא רשמה שהמחירים היו שפויים אז קבעתי פגישה. 
זה יישמע דבילי, אבל בהרבה דברים אני מחפשת את אלה שאני מדברת איתם ופשוט יודעת שהם אנשים טובים. אז ככה גם היה איתם - סטודיו טאצ'- משה ויודן המקסימים. 
העבודה שלהם הייתה מהממת, הם היו מקסימים ומקצועיים ואיתם סגרנו. המחירים, כאמור, היו שפויים בהחלט ואנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהתמונות.

חשוב לציין שמראש לא רצינו לוקיישינים והיה שלב שגם לא רצינו בכלל צילומים מקדימים. על טראש דה דרס לא היה בכלל על מה לדבר, כמובן. 
אז הגבלנו את זה ללוקיישן אחד, הגדרנו להם שאנחנו רוצים את זה באזור האולם ושלא מרחיקים. דובר על קיבוץ נצר סירני אבל ביום עצמו הם אמרו שכיוון שהשבוע הקודם היה די גשום, ככל הנראה יהיה בוצי שם ושינינו כיוון לנחל שורק. 

הם ידעו לביים בעדינות ובמקצועיות זוג שממש לא ידע מה לעשות מול המצלמה (וחלק מהזמן תהה איך לעזאזל בכל זאת סיימנו מחובקים בחורשה). את האותיות הגדולות של ה- LOVE  הם הביאו וממש אהבנו את זה. גם כן, בהחלט ממליצה!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ועוד1


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ועוד2


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

מגניב! 
תמונה חמודה!


----------



## neurotica (13/12/13)

אדיר! 
ממה האותיות? אתם הכנתם או שזה מהצלם?


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

תודה, זה של הצלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עשינו עוד הרבה תמונות חמודות עם זה, התלהבנו מזה מאוד


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ועוד3


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ועוד4 (נראה לי... איבדתי את הספירה) 
וזאת תהיה האחרונה.... החתן קשוח


----------



## לה קרמריה (13/12/13)

ידעתי שזה טאץ' סטודיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש להם את הסגנון שלהם.

נראה לי שראית את הקרדיטים שלי


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

כן, זה היה שלך! 
תמונות מהממות, עכשיו אני מתבאסת שלא רצינו כמעט מקדימים...


----------



## לה קרמריה (16/12/13)

עכשיו אני רואה שגם התכתבנו במסרים עליהם


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

נעליים (או: מה, צילומי משפחות בלי הנעליים?!) 
חיפשתי וחיפשתי וחיפשתי...  קניתי בגלל החיפוש הזה 2 זוגות לא מתוכננים שידעתי שלא יהיו לחתונה, אז החיפוש יצר קצת חור בכיס, אבל בסוף מצאתי ב- easy spirit ונדלקתי!

את הנעליים השטוחות קניתי בדוכנים אלה שצצו בשנה האחרונה בקניונים, החלפתי מיד אחרי החופה ואיתן השתוללתי כל הערב. 
לחץ קל נרשם כשהנהג הנכבד הוריד אותנו באולם ונסע להתארגן בבית שלו ובדיוק לפני צילומי המשפחות קלטנו שהנעליים באוטו (אחרי הצילומים הורדתי אותם באוטו) ועד צילומי המשפחות הייתי עם השטוחות. הוא הוזעק בחזרה, התארגן לדעתי בשלוש דקות וחזר בזמן כדי שאצטלם עם הנעליים היפות. עבר בשלום.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

קבלת פנים 
ראו סעיף עיצוב. מיה הנפלאה והמוכשרת עילפה אותי כשהגעתי לאולם... לא יכולתי לדמיין את זה יפה יותר. 

שולחן ברכות + קפסולת זמן להשארת ברכות לעוד חמש שנים + שולחן תמונות משפחתיות שעבר הרבה גלגולים ובסוף היה מרגש ויפה. 
פתקאות ההושבה היה הכי כיפי לביצוע מבחינת ה- DIY  ושוב תודה למיה


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

קצת קלוז אפ


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

וקלוז אפ על הצד השני של השולחן


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

קפסולת זמן


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שולחן תמונות משפחתיות1


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שולחן תמונות משפחתיות2


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שולחן ברכות


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ברכות בשולחן ברכות


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

פתקאות הושבה


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

עמדת פתקאות הושבה


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

זה מסוג הדברים שתמיד אני תוהה 
אם אורחים מתעכבים רגע לשים לב אליהם או לא..
זה כזה יפה ומדהים, אבל מצד שני דורש כ"כ הרבה השקעה, ואני תוהה אם שמים לב לזה בכלל..
קיבלתם תגובות על הפתקי הושבה?


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

בתחילת הערב כן 
אבל יש משהו במה שאת אומרת, כי אחרי החתונה קיבלנו המון תגובות על העיצוב, על האוכל, על הסרטון שרץ ברקע, הקרמבו ועוד כל מיני דברים, אבל דווקא הפתקאות הושבה, שכן קיבלו מחמאות בתחילת הערב (הסתובבתי בקבלת הפנים אז אמרו לי), נשכחו כבר כנראה בשלב הזה...


----------



## Raspail (13/12/13)

זה מ-ה-מ-ם-!!!


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

תודה


----------



## Raspail (14/12/13)

וואו! עיצוב מקסים מקסים מקסים!!!! 
הקפסולת זמן -רעיון אדיר!
והשולחנות של תמונות+ברכות+פתקיות הושבה פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



העיצוב מטריף ועשוי בטוב טעם בדיוק כמו שמיה יודעת לעשות! 
רואים את הטאצ' האישי והמחשבה המשותפת של שתיכן, ואין ספק שהביצוע בפועל יצא מדהים מעל ומעבר לכל דמיון!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

צוהר + חופה + רב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כל התהליך עשינו דרך צוהר. ממליצה בהחלט - היה נעים וקל! סגרנו עם רב שידענו שהוא דרך צוהר, חודש לפני הוא הודיע שהאחיין שלו מתחתן והוא לא יוכל לחתן אותנו... 
וורי נייס. התחלנו לחפש רב – לא סטנדפיסט, מישהו שיאפשר לתת טבעת, יעביר את זה קצר ולעניין ושמנו דגש על האנטי המוחלט שיש לנו נגד בדיחות חופה או גימטריה שחוקה. בא לעזרת חבר הרב אחיהוד (כן, מהפורום) והציל את המצב בחופה עניינית ומכבדת, כמו שרצינו.

ידעתי שאני רוצה לתת לו טבעת ולהגיד משפט. לא רציתי פסוק שלם ולא רציתי לתת נאום על איך אני מרגישה כלפיו כי היה לי חשוב שזה יהיה שווה משקל, פחות או יותר, למשפט שהוא אומר לי, כדי שזה ירגיש חלק מהטקס, גם עם הרבנות מתעקשת שזה לא. 
הסתבר שאסור להגיד "הרי אתה מקודש לי...". לילה לפני הלכתי לישון ואין לי עוד משפט. שלפתי את האייפון ועשיתי שוב חיפוש. עלה לי אותו פסוק שחוק (בעיניי) "שימני כחותם על ליבך..".
ואז ראיתי איזשהו משפט שהנפשות נקשרות זו בזו...שיניתי את זה קצת ובסוף אמרתי בהתרגשות רבה במעמד החופה: "בטבעת זו נקשרת נפשי בנפשך לעולמים".
אגב, שלוש דקות אחרי החיפוש באייפון כבר נרדמתי... לא שהיה לי ספק שאשן כמו שצריך, שינה זה לא פחות מכישרון אצלי.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (15/12/13)

חן חן.... 
חן חן, סוף סוף קרדיט בפורום...
ובאמת האולם הוא אחד מהיפים שראיתי

והכלה והחתן יודעים, בטוחים בעצמם וחתיכים....


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שירים + טבעות 
רצינו שיר ישראלי והקשבנו להמון שירים.... לא רציתי שיר שבו הגבר מספר על אהבתו לאישה אלא רציתי שיר שמדבר על הזוגיות באופן הדדי. גם לא רציתי כ"כ לחבר שירים.
בסוף שמענו את השיר "בראשית עולם" ומאוד התרגשנו מהמילים שמדברות על מעמד חופה, אהבה וזוגיות.

סלואו לא רצינו. גם לא הסכמנו שניכנס לאחר החופה כמו שחקני קולנוע "קבלו את החתן והכלה בלה בלה...". נכנסנו רגיל ישר לרחבה ונתנו מראש הוראה לחברים קרובים, הורים ואחים להצטרף מיד לסלואו.

לסלואו (המשותף, כאמור) בחרנו בשיר של חוליו איגלסיאס ודולי פרטון  - When you tell me.

הטבעות נקנו בנתניה, על אף שאנחנו לא מהאזור (מראשל"צ). שנינו היינו בחופש וחיפשנו ספק נוסף מ"סטודנטים נישאים" והחלטנו לעשות "טיול". לניר לקח עשר דקות לבחור, לי קצת יותר.
מאוד רציתי בהתחלה שנקנה טבעות באותו צבע, עם סוג של התאמה ביניהן, אבל לא התעקשתי כשהתחברנו לטבעות שונות.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

הטבעות מקרוב


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

מרכזי שולחן 
בקונספט שבנינו יחד, מיה ואני.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

מרכזי שולחן2


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

מספרי שולחן + לוחות גיר 
מספרי השולחן המהממים שייכים למיה. על חלק מהשולחנות שמנו לוחות גיר שנצבעו בסגול ועליהם רשמנו כל מיני אימרות או כל מיני שטויות עליי ועל ניר. דוגמא אחת פה בתמונה.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

עוד דוגמא


----------



## neurotica (13/12/13)

ממש אהבתי! 
יש לי חולשה לכפתורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם הלוחות גיר מגניבים ממש.


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני גם פיתחתי חולשה לכפתורים מאז...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/13)

הרעיון של לוחות הגיר 
פשוט מהמם ומקסים. 
מיוחד ואישי וכל כך  מוסיף.


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה מ-א-ו-ד קשה להחליט מה לכתוב, לא רצינו משהו קלישאתי מדי... עד יום לפני החתונה עוד לא החלטנו סופית לגבי כל הלוחות


----------



## PooKiPsiT (13/12/13)

העיצובים באמת ממש יפים


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

מעטפת סכו"ם 
העליתי פה לפני חודשיים בערך את החשש שלי לבקש מהאולם לשים כל זוג סכו"ם בתוך מעטפה. בכל זאת, מלא עבודה נוספת למלצרים.
לשמחתי הם הסכימו ואפילו לא גבו תוספת תשלום.


----------



## Raspail (14/12/13)

כל כך מקסים!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

על הבר 
גם בקבלת הפנים וגם בבר באולם


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

"יש חגיגה, אומרים בעיר מסיבה..." 
התחום היחיד שבו סגרנו את הספק הראשון שראינו. גידי אסייג (דרך סטודנטים נישאים, שעליהם יפורט בהמשך) היה פשוט אלוף. הוא מגיע יחד עם DJ  נוסף, לבושים שניהם אלגנט וזה מוסיף המון בעיניי. הרחבה הייתה מלאה, היה שמח בטירוף, לא הפסקנו לשמוח, להשתולל ולהנות... זרם לגמרי עם הקהל וקלע למה שרצינו. אלוף!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שכחתי, אז מוסיפה - ריקודים


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

רק בזכות המשקפיים התמונה עברה אישור דו"צ


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

לא ברור מה אני עושה, אבל רואים שכיף לי


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ועוד...


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

ושוב לא ברור איך נתפסה בעדשה הפוזה הזו 
אבל זאת גדולה של צלמים כנראה


----------



## shirleeey (14/12/13)

אוי זאת התמונה הלא נכונה


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

"הנה שוב תמונות של החתן והכלה מגיל שנה...." 
הדבר האחרון שמתאים לנו זה להקרין תמונות של עצמנו מגיל שנה. 
כשסגרנו עם חצר נצר, רציתי שיורידו לנו ממחיר ההגברה והתאורה כי לא הייתה לי כל כוונה להשתמש במסכים.  אוי, התמימות. 
בסופו של דבר הבנתי שהמסכים שם ועדיף להשתמש בהם. אז מצאתי מלא סצנות חתונה מסרטים וסדרות (FRIENDS לגמרי כיכב שם) וזה הוקרן בלופ ללא סאונד לאורך כל החתונה והלהיב הרבה אנשים. אין לי תמונה אבל בתמונה עם הדי ג'יי אפשר לראות ברקע את החתונה של פרינס צ'רמינג עם קייט מידלטון


----------



## Juliettta7 (15/12/13)

רעיון אדיר! 
גם לי יש מסכים שאין לי מושג מה לעשות איתם..
אפשר להשאיל ממך את הרעיון?


----------



## shirleeey (15/12/13)

חופשי 
מוזמנת גם להשאיל את הדיסק אם תרצי


----------



## Juliettta7 (16/12/13)

מגניב 
למרות שאני אוסיף עוד כמה דברים (בתקווה שהעונה של איך פגשתי את אמא תיגמר עד אז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## החלפתיניק (16/12/13)

רעיון אדיר!


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

קעקועים + קרמבו + גלידות חמות + אטרקציות 
אז השם היחיד שאני כן זוכרת מהקרדיטים שהשפיעו עליי הוא Raspail. ראיתי את הקעקועים אצלה ואהבתי. מה זה אהבתי? החלטתי שאני חייבת גם. היה קצת סרט עם המשלוח, זה עלה הרבה יותר כסף ממה שתוכנן, אבל היה מקסים.... הוצאנו את זה ברחבה, יחד עם שלושה חברים שהסתובבו עם שפירצרים ואנשים ברחבה פשוט הדביקו על עצמם. היה מקסים ותודה ל- Raspail, שגם עזרה לי בעניין הזה עם קצת הדרכות והכוונות!

לאטרקציות לרחבה אנחנו פחות מתחברים לכן הזמנו יחסית מעט סוגי אטרקציות מהאתר הולה.

בשלבים שונים של הערב חולקו על הרחבה כל קשקושי הרחבה, קעקועים, קרמבואים וגלידות חמות.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

קרמבו 
צו איסור פרסום על זהות החוגגים המפורסמים


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

הקעקוע 
שעוצב על ידי איתן כמובן (ראו סעיף הזמנות).


----------



## Raspail (14/12/13)

יווו שמחה לשמוע שזה יצא לפועל בסוף!!! 
יש לך תמונה של הקעקועים מודבקים על אנשים?? סקרנית לראות איך יצא! 
הקרמובאים והגלידות חמות נשמע פינוק מטריף!!! זה נראה מעולה!!


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

יש תמונות 
אבל בגלל שאנחנו עשינו עם צבעים בהירים, אז לא רואים כ"כ טוב (זה גם היה בשלב הרחבה כשכולם כבר מתודלקים קשות). 
בדיעבד חבל שלא עשינו אחד לפני כן כדי לצלם (אני זוכרת שלך יש צילום עם הקעקוע מהמקדימים, רעיון טוב).
בכל אופן זה יצא באמת מקסים, אני כל כך שמחה על זה... מלא תודה לך


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

סטודנטים נישאים + מגנטים 
סטודנטים נישאים מספקים לך בעצם ספק רביעי חינם, במידה ואתה סוגר שלושה ספקים שעובדים איתם (ובהנחה שאחד מבני הזוג סטודנט כמובן).
הגעתי דרך סטודנטים נישאים לאיציק שעיצב לי אתשמלה, לדי ג'יי והטבעות. מכל הספקים הייתי סופר מרוצה. 

קיבלתי מהם במתנה הזמנות, שהודפסו בבית דפוס בפתח תקווה + מגנטים. מספק המגנטים הייתי פחות מרוצה...

בהתחלה היה בסדר אבל חודש לפני הוא התקשר וכדרך אגב אמר לי שמגיע רק בן אדם אחד (שהוא גם מצלם וגם מדפיס). כעסתי כי בעיניי זה קטע די מסריח. הוא לא ציין את זה לפני כן והוא גם אמר זה הרבה זמן אחרי שסגרנו ולכן לא היה לי זיכרון מוחשי בראש האם שאלתי את זה (מאמינה שכן, אבל לא זוכרת). הרמתי טלפון לסטודנטים נישאים, ביררתי והם חזרו אליי למחרת ואמרו לי שסודר. את מסגרת המגנטים עיצב לנו אותו חבר טוב בהתאם לעיצוב של כל הארוע. הבחור מהמגנטים התעקש לשים את הטלפון שלו על המגנט, בסדר, אין בעיה... רק להציג את זה כאילו זה מובנה בפורמט המסגרת זה פשוט לא לעניין וקצת רמאות. בקיצור, לבסוף הקטין את זה לבקשתנו והעביר את הטלפון לצד השני, כמו שרצינו. האיכות עצמה כרגע נראית טוב... לא יודעת איך ייראה עוד שנה, גם לקחתי בחשבון אפשרות כזו כשהחלטנו את המגנטים לא להוציא מהתקציב שלנו ולקחת את זה מסטודנטים נישאים. מה שלא אהבתי זה שהחיתוך רחוק מלהיות מושלם וחלק מהמגנטים התאריך שנמצא בצד שמאל באלכסון קצת נחתך. בנוסף, הוא לא הדפיס מספיק עותקים של מגנטים (נהוג שבמגנט שמצטלמת קבוצה – מוציאים כמה עותקים). בקיצור, לא מומלץ. 

מסגרת המגנט עוצבה לפי מיתוג החתונה (כן, שוב איתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
שם ספק המגנטים נמחק, כנראה כי אני פחדנית וגם מפאת חוסר התמצאות בחוק בתחום הזה. שם אמסור בשמחה בפרטי.


----------



## neurotica (13/12/13)

אני אוהבת שהלכתם ממש עם אותו קו לאורך 
כל מה שקשור לעיצוב. 
גם במגנטים זה משתלב יפה. 

רק לא הבנתי מה היתה הבעיה עם מספר הטלפון?
מעולם לא ראיתי מגנט שלא היה עליו את המספר של הספק.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

בעיקרון אין בעיה 
המסגרת עוצבה אישית והיא לא מסגרת שנבחרה מתוך איזה תצוגה מובנית שיש לכל צלם מגנטים. בגלל שעשה לנו את זה מעצב, ידענו מהנסיון שלנו שהרבה פעמים לא שמים כי זה גם כאילו הוא לוקח קרדיט על המסגרת... אבל זה די בקטנה, זה לא באמת כזה הפריע לי, פשוט התגובות שלו עיצבנו אותי. 

הוא טען שזה מובנה ובלתי אפשרי, טכנית, להוריד את זה. זה פשוט שקר.
אם הוא היה מציג את זה אחרת, כמו שזה - פרסום מבחינתו, אז לא הייתה לי בעיה. מעבר לזה, הוא גם בהתחלה אמר שהוא לא יכול להזיז את זה לצד השני (זה היה בהתחלה בצד שמאל והיה שם "עומס" כי בצד שמאל היה כתוב את ה- "שירלי וניר מתחתנים" וגם התאריך היה באותו צד למעלה והעדפתי שזה יהיה בצד ימין). 
דבר אחרון - אמנם זה מחוק אבל אפשר לראות פחות או יותר את גודל הכתב שבו נרשם השם שלו והטלפון. במקור זה היה גדול בהרבה (באמת בהרבה!) וזה היה נראה מגוחך ביחס לכיתוב "שירלי וניר מתחתנים" והתאריך. שוב - כשביקשנו להקטין את זה - זה גם לא עלה יפה מיד וזה הצריך יותר מדי עניינים... רק ביום החתונה הוא אמר לנו שהוא הקטין. בקיצור, רצוף קשיים שהוא סתם הערים.


----------



## neurotica (14/12/13)

אויש, נשמע ממש מעיק. :-\ 
אני יכולה להגיד לך מנסיון אישי שעד שלא התחלתי לחפש צלם מגנטים לחתונה שלי + רעיונות למסגרות לאותם מגנטים לא שמתי לב בכלל שיש עליהם מספר טלפון, גם אם הוא היה הרבה יותר בולט ו"תקוע" מאצלכם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל ההתנגדויות שלו באמת היו לא לעניין, העיקר שזה הסתדר בסוף.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

וכבר נגמר... שולחן מתוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לקראת סוף הערב "נחשף" על במה קטנה בצד האולם שולחן המתוקים, שעל עיצובו הייתה אמונה גם כן מיה. את שולחן המתוקים לצערי הרב לא יצא לי לראות, בטח שלא לטעום... 
אז רק בתמונות זכיתי לראות ולהתבאס קשות שלא טעמתי......

כאן קצת פישלתי. כיוון שאין לי מושג איך מקטינים את התמונות והתמונות שקיבלנו בדיסק הן ענקיות במשקלן, שמתי לניר את כל הקבצים המיועדים לקרדיטים בתיקיית "הקטנה".
משום מה לא שמתי לו תמונות של השולחן קינוחים אז אילתרתי עכשיו מתמונות שהיו לי בקובץ וורד. לצערי הן דווקא הפחות יפות, אבל אעלה גם את התמונות האחרות, שבאמת מראות את השולחן קינוחים במלוא מקסימיותו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא רואים פה למשל את הנשיקות שגם עליהן הודפס אותו לוגו של החתונה. בקיצור, מבטיחה להשלים אח"כ.


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

שולחן מתוקים1


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

נוסעים למלון.... 
לא רצינו לעשות את הלילה בבית... מצד שני, לא הייתי מוכנה לשים 1000 שקל ולצאת ב- 10 בבוקר אחרי החתונה. אז מצאנו מלון שהמחיר שלו סביר (לא ברור איך, מלון ווסט בתל אביב על גבול הרצליה, מהמם) ונשארנו שני לילות. בסופו של דבר ההורים שילמו (לילה אחד ההורים שלי ולילה אחד ההורים שלו). החלטה מצויינת כי אני חושבת שללכת לישון ב- 2-3 בלילה אחרי החתונה ואז לקום ולפנות מיד את החדר– פשוט לא כיף. אין לי תמונה לצערי מהמלון. מי חשב בכלל להצטלם בשלב הזה...


----------



## shirleeey (13/12/13)

לפעמים החגיגה נגמרת... 
אני יודעת שחפרתי על מיה ואיתן לאורך הקרדיטים, אבל באמת שזה בצדק. היו לי כל כך הרבה רעיונות וראיתי את החתונה הזו בדמיון בדיוק כפי שהייתה, אבל לא היה לי כלל את הכלים להביא את זה לידי ביצוע והם בדיוק שני האנשים שהייתי צריכה לידי. הכישרון והמקצועיות של שניהם גרמו לכך שהחתונה הייתה מבחינתנו הצלחה גדולה. כי זה היה בדיוק אנחנו. החתונה של שירלי וניר.

היה לנו כיף ברמות שקשה לתאר. לצלע הנשית היה כיף מתחילת הערב ועד סופו. לגברית היה קצת לחוץ בהתחלה, אבל כשהתחילה המסיבה – התחיל גם הכיף ובענק. יכולים לומר בפה מלא שהיה לנו מושלם, על אף שלא הכל דפק כמו שצריך (בעודי מחכה על השביל הלבן, השושבינות חטפו רגליים קרות והחליטו שהן לא באות לפזר פרחים) ועוד כל מיני דברים קטנים, שלא גרעו מהתחושה שהיה לנו לא פחות ממושלם. 

אני מקווה שלא שכחתי פרטים חשובים. האמת שעכשיו אני נזכרת שלא העליתי תמונות משלב הריקודים, לא מרגיש לי קריטי אבל אוסיף בכל זאת. וגם אני אומר תודה לפורום הזה, ששפע רעיונות, ידע, טיפים ובעיקר המון המון רצון טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מקווה שלא נרדמתן/ם לי בדרך, אני יודעת שהיה קצת עמוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה למי ששרד וגם למי שהעומס הכריע אותו. מזל טוב לכולן/ם


----------



## ray of light (13/12/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
כמה טאץ' אישי, זה ממש מרשים ואני בטוחה שהאורחים גם שמו לב לזה, כי אי אפשר שלא. כיף שהצלחתם לעשות את החתונה לכ"כ מיוחדת ושלכם. 
אהבתי הרבה רעיונות שלכם.. קפסולת הזמן זה רעיון אדיר!
החתונה נראית ממש כיפית ואני מאחלת לכם מלא שמחה ואהבה!


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה עם שלך? את עוד לא העלית, נכון? מחכה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת גם לכם חיי נישואין מלאי אושר, חיוכים ואהבה! לא מאמינה שאנחנו כבר אחרי זה


----------



## ray of light (17/12/13)

תודה שירלי! 
כן, אבל כיף להיות גם אחרי זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו עדיין מחכים לתמונות, ראי הודעת התמרמרות שכתבתי אתמול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם את אותם האיחולים ממש!
שיהיה מלא מזל טוב!


----------



## Ruby Gem (13/12/13)

יופי של קרדיטים! 
אהבתי מאוד מאוד את הDIY ואת ההשקעה בכל הפרטים הקטנים. 
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה יפהפייה ושמחה!


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (14/12/13)

מקסים!! 
תודה על השיתוף!
חתונה מעוצבת לטעמי ל-ח-ל-ו-ט-י-ן 

מאחלת לכם המוון מזל טוב!


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

איזה כיף לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה!


----------



## Amazing18 (14/12/13)

מדהים מדהים מדהים! 
כמה קנאה יש לי לאנשים כישרוניים כמוך, מלאי יצירתיות ואמביציה!
הלוואי והיה לי את השקט הנפשי להכין את הדברים הללו לחתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אתם נראים נהדר, החתונה נראית כמו אחת שהייתי שמחה להיות מוזמנת אליה והקרדיטים היו פשוט נעימים!

מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב, בריאות, אושר, הבנה, פרנסה ונחת!


----------



## shirleeey (16/12/13)

המון תודה 
חייבת לציין שכשראיתי את האולם בקרדיטים שלך, חשבתי לעצמי שזה בדיוק מה שדמיינתי בזמנו לנו... מהמם ביופיו!
אתם נראים זוג מקסים, מאחלת גם לכם המון מזל טוב ורק אושר, חיוכים ואהבה!


----------



## Raspail (14/12/13)

שירלי המתוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו חתונה נפלאה, יפיפייה ומעוררת השראה!!!
כל תמונה העלתה בי חיוך גדול, אתם פשוט מקסימים! 
והשילוב עם מיה רן בעיצוב  - שילוב מנצח! המון מחשבה בפרטים הקטנים, טאצ' אישי וטונות של כשרון והקפדה... עיצוב כלבבי!
ההזמנה שלכם משגעת (ובכלל כל הגרפיקות), ממש אהבתי... גם את ההשקעה במעטפות - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות נפלאות כולן ואין לי ספק שהייתה חתונה מיוחדת ומרגשת...
מלא מזל טוב!!!


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)




----------



## onestylishbride (17/12/13)

והזמן שלי להודות לשירלי היקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עברנו ביחד תהליך של כמה וכמה חודשים, הקונספט של החתונה עבר כול כך הרבה תצורות עד שהוא הפך להיות מושלם מבחינתנו. ההשקעה האישית שלך הייתה ניכרת בכול פרט ופרט בערב המקסים הזה. 
הייתה לי את הזכות לקחת חלק בשמחה שלכם ולעבור איתך את התהליך היצירה והעשייה.
תודה לך על ההזדמנות, הפירגון האינסופי, שעות היצירה והצחוקים...
מאחלת לכם רק טוב ועוד מלא שמחות.

נשיקות


----------



## shirleeey (19/12/13)

וואי רק עכשיו ראיתי!!! 
תודה מיה, היה באמת כיף ומצחיק והתוצאות..... את אלופה


----------

